# John Deere snow thrower question



## rewker (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey all. I'm new to the site and new to engine repair. I have a John Deere TSR26 Snowthrower and was really just trying to replace the fuel supply line because it was cracked and leaks. When I pulled it out I also ended up with an electrical line, that after some internet research, I have found out is called an "electric connector terminal". It has a plastic end and looks like it should connect to something, but I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone know where this terminal wire should end up?
thanks,
rewk


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.Without knowing the exact engine you have,I will take a guess that it is a 8-hp Tecumseh flat head motor.If you were changing the fuel line,that wire is "PROBABLY" the kill switch wire that connects from the ignition coil to the speed control on the motor.Look closely at the speed control linkage and you should see a flat tab near the speed control knob pivot where this wire should slide on to. This is just a guess!Here is a link to your motor "IF" it is a Tecumseh engine for future reference.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## rewker (Jun 3, 2011)

usmsgrunt,

Thanks for the reply. The engine is a Tecumseh, but it is a HMSK80. Do you have any idea where I might find the reference manual for that particular engine. ALso here is a pic of the terminal end. Do you think it may be for an aftermarket lighting system, and therefor I don't need it?

thanks,
Rewk


----------



## rewker (Jun 3, 2011)

<a href="http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w241/rewker/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_0161.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w241/rewker/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0161.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The link to the manual I posted is for your engine.If you turn the key off or push the throttle to off and the engine stops,then that wire could be an alternator wire for a light and not the kill wire to the coil.After looking at the photo,yes that wire should be for a light.Put a volt meter on it while running and see if there is 12 to 14 volts comming off it.Hope this helps.


----------

